# Alternative Fact Thread



## otherprof (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll start it off.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 14, 2017)

otherprof said:


> I'll start it off.View attachment 135058


Another try to get this going . . .


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2017)

I LOOKED and looked for a funny photo I took in the grocery store meat case, in which expensive beef cuts were listed on package price stickers, but the packages were all filled with large quanties of chicken, and each pack was around $33! Buuuut, I could not locate that photo.

So, this is gonna have to suffice. My son and I got a big laugh out of this one. iPhone snap.


We thought that this was perhaps the worst canned food label we had ever seen. To me, this looks like a soup bowl,. filled with ketchup, and then a berry and a mint leaf place on top...on top of a dish that seems to have absolutely zero realtionship to evaporated milk.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I LOOKED and looked for a funny photo I took in the grocery store meat case, in which expensive beef cuts were listed on package price stickers, but the packages were all filled with large quanties of chicken, and each pack was around $33! Buuuut, I could not locate that photo.
> 
> So, this is gonna have to suffice. My son and I got a big laugh out of this one. iPhone snap.View attachment 135106
> We thought that this was perhaps the worst canned food label we had ever seen. To me, this looks like a soup bowl,. filled with ketchup, and then a berry and a mint leaf place on top...on top of a dish that seems to have absolutely zero realtionship to evaporated milk.


That may Trump my alternative facts photos!


----------



## otherprof (Feb 15, 2017)

otherprof said:


> I'll start it off.View attachment 135058


Cherry Potatoes! Yum!


----------



## limr (Feb 15, 2017)

Alternative physics:


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 15, 2017)

Alternative engineering:


----------



## otherprof (Feb 15, 2017)

otherprof said:


> I'll start it off.View attachment 135058


No! Your other right!


----------



## otherprof (Mar 10, 2017)




----------

